# Will Tylex Mold/mildue Remover Hurt Rubber Roof?



## Saltshaker

I've got some pretty poor looking spots along the upper roof side edge, above the gutter, that I would like to clean with Tylex but am hesitant for fear it may damage the roof. I use Tylex to clean the awning every year and I have a streak about 6" wide x 23' long (about 3" from the roof edge) on the outer top part of the awning now, but know some of the spray will land on the upper edge too, would be pretty hard to cover the edge of the roof. Would it be alright to use the Tylex?

All replies would be greatly appreciated,my Thanks in advance....


----------



## California Jim

If I'm not mistaken, I believe much of what Tilex (sp?) does to remove mold/mildew is because it contains bleach. I can remember cleaning the shower and getting a bit light headed from exposure using that stuff in the past. I would be cautious about using it on the membrane though due to unknown other chemicals.

That said, two weeks ago I used my pump garden sprayer with bleach and water, sprayed onto the roof. Let it set for 10 minutes then hosed it off. It didn't get rid of all the spots, but man is it alot whiter!

Good luck


----------



## CamperAndy

****-n-Span works real well to clean the roof. Any cleaner that does not have petroleum based solvents in it would be fine. Bleach will not hurt the roof but I do not know what all is in Tilex so I would be cautious..


----------



## Saltshaker

California Jim said:


> If I'm not mistaken, I believe much of what Tilex (sp?) does to remove mold/mildew is because it contains bleach. I can remember cleaning the shower and getting a bit light headed from exposure using that stuff in the past. I would be cautious about using it on the membrane though due to unknown other chemicals.
> 
> That said, two weeks ago I used my pump garden sprayer with bleach and water, sprayed onto the roof. Let it set for 10 minutes then hosed it off. It didn't get rid of all the spots, but man is it alot whiter!
> 
> Good luck


Confused with your answer, you said "what Tilex (sp?) does to remove mold/mildew is because it contains bleach", but yet you used water and bleach to clean your entire roof? Not to open a can of worms here, "Tilex" (correct spelling) is simple to clean an awning with, spray it on, wait 5 minutes then wash it off, might have to go over stuborn spots more than once, but no scrubbing is involved. But, also, I understand about the possibility of a chemical reaction. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Jims answer was he was saying the bleach in Tilex would not be an issue, the possible other chemicals were his unknown. Using Tilex on the awning might work just fine but more expensive than just bleach and water solution which works great.


----------



## California Jim

tdvffjohn said:


> Jims answer was he was saying the bleach in Tilex would not be an issue, the possible other chemicals were his unknown. Using Tilex on the awning might work just fine but more expensive than just bleach and water solution which works great.


Thanks for interpreting my ramblings







Sometimes my fingers start typing and I don't know where they're going







But yes, bleach is fine. It's the unknown other stuff in there that I would be cautions about.

FYI, hose off the walls, etc.. of the camper real good after shooting bleach on the roof.


----------



## Bennitt5

I use simple green mixed with water on my roof and to wash the entire camper it keeps it nice and clean. it wll also remove the water streaks on the side of the camper put it on the black streaks full strength let it set a minute and wipe down with a rag. I have had real good success on my awning using clorox kitchen spray


----------



## Saltshaker

Thanks all, problem solved. Dang, I love this forum............


----------



## CamperAndy

Saltshaker said:


> Thanks all, *problem solved*. Dang, I love this forum............


What did you use??


----------



## tdvffjohn

Maybe he just upgraded


----------



## bonseye

Our Outback is parked in a campground and the roof is the worst it has ever been! Black and in need of a make over! What recommendations are best that have been used. I saw **** and Span....Someone had mentioned ZOOM to me......We want to scrub it next week....All Help would be welcomed


----------

